# [SWAPP/RAM] Se remplie anormalement vite (résolu)

## bazouu

Salut à tous,

Depuis quelques temps j'ai ma machine que as de graves problèmes de mémoire. Alors je sais que le fait d'avoir sa RAM remplie est normale, mais la au bout de quelques jours d'uptime (2/3jours), j'ai ma RAM remplie aux 3/4 et surtout mon swap rempli à 100%. Pourtant j'ai une utilisation tout à fait classique: mplayer/xmms/nautilus/firefox....

Je ne sais pas du tout comment diagnostiquer une partoche swap: qui écrit dedans, à quel moment, comment libérer de l'espace, etc...

Quelqu'un peux-t-il m'aider?

Quelques infos:

```
$ uptime

 18:39:10 up 1 day, 23:24,  2 users,  load average: 0.87, 0.82, 0.47
```

```
$ free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           488        470         17          0         10        120

-/+ buffers/cache:        338        149

Swap:          188        184          3

```

Pour d'autres infos, faites moi signe!  :Smile: 

Merci,

BazouLast edited by bazouu on Sun Feb 12, 2006 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tlepo

Quelle est la valeur contenue dans le fichier /proc/sys/vm/swappiness?

A+ T

----------

## bazouu

Alors je n'ai jamais modifié cette valeur, actuellement elle est de 60.

----------

## kernelsensei

Comme tu as cherché avant de poster je pense que tu as deja lu ça  :Wink: 

----------

## bazouu

Et ouep, je venais juste de le lire. Apparemment pour les laptops (mon cas) c'est mieux d'avoir un swappiness a 20 pour limiter les accès disque, mais je vois pas pourquoi mon problème vient de ca, puisque je n'ai jamais changé cette valeur et qu'avant je n'avais pas ce problème   :Neutral: 

----------

## kwenspc

Un bon ptit "memory leak" venant d'un des programmes que tu utilises pourrait en être la cause. Je pencherais un peu pour firefox. Il a tendance a avoir quelques problèmes de gestion mémoire parfois (ça m'est déjà arrivé). 

Au plus fort de l'utilisation de ta ram/swap, essais un simple top afin de localiser le processus qui consomme le plus de ram.

Ce qui est quasiment sûr, c'est que c'est forcément un programme que tu laisses continuellement ouvert, et là encore firefox peut très bien être le bon candidat. (enfin c'est une supposition si ça se trouve ton problème vient d'un tout autre programme).

Tiens nous au courant.

[edit] Tu as un laptop à ce que j'ai compris, utilises-tu Software Suspend (1 ou2)? il est aussi fort possible que l'erreur vienne de là, j'ai eu des problèmes de mémoire aussi lorsque j'étais sous software suspend (il y a 6 mois), au bout de 10 ou 15 arret/démarrage. à force la ram se remplissait et mon système de fichier (reiserfs à l'époque) devenait de plus en plus mou. [/edit]

----------

## geekounet

Sur mon laptop, j'ai couramment 400/512Mo de ram utilisés, et sans les buffers; 200-300Mo peu après le démarrage. J'utilise Fvwm avec un peu de Gnome, c pas super lourd pourtant   :Confused:   Firefox, Mercury, aMule en prennent la plus grande partie ensuite. Ca me gêne pas mal parce que ça swap beaucoup, et ça réduit considérablement les perfs du coup, j'envisage même de passer à 1Go de ram pour régler ça :/

Par contre j'utilise du XFS, je sais que ça utilise pas mal de cache en ram, ça peut être lié ?

----------

## kwenspc

XFS ne remplit pas la ram à ce point là. Le cache est trés limité. Enfin faudrait voir avec Enligth  (ZE specialist XFS  :Wink: )

aMule pourrait être le winner. Jamais vu un truc aussi mauvais. [mode pub] Utilises mldonkey en mode console! [/mode pub]

----------

## bazouu

Bon ben pour mon cas, tu avais bien raison, firefox prenait 50% de tout la RAM utilisée. Je l'ai fermé et ca va beaucoup mieux  :Smile: 

Vous en pensez quoi d'opéra? J'ai l'impression qu'il lit beaucoup mieux les sites "optimisé pour IE". S'il n'a pas de défauts majeur je vais peut être changé de navigateur pour tester....

En tout cas je pense pouvoir mettre le (résolu), pas la peine de chercher plus loin :p

Merçi

----------

## killerwhile

Y'a pas mal de posts qui disent que Firefox prend bcp de RAM.

C'est indéniablement vrai, mais ca ne signifie pas qu'il est gourmant. La version 1.5 a tendance, quand la mémoire le permet, à mettre bcp en cache pour être plus rapide, se défendent les développeurs.

C'est vrai en fait, à quoi sert d'autre la RAM que d'être utilisée ?

Une source externe

----------

## bazouu

Je suis d'accord avec toi en ce qui concerne la ram, mais mon problème venait du swapp. Comment expliquer que j'avais 150Mo de swapp utilisé (+200Mo de RAM) rien que pour firefox?

----------

## Darkael

C'est quelle version de Firefox? Parce qu'il me semble que la 1.5.0.1 corrige (entre autres) un problème de fuite de mémoire.

----------

## Darkael

Après avoir lu un article sur Slashdot et ses commentaires, ça m'a rappellé ce thread et je me demande en fait si bazouu n'est pas victime de la fuite mémoire "officielle": c'est à dire que si t'es du genre à ouvrir plein de tabs en même temps, ça prend plein de mémoire pour des raisons de cache, et elle n'est pas toujours libérée pour des raisons techniques (liées au C/C++). Et la solution à ce problème c'est apparement de régler browser.sessionhistory.max_total_viewers (la mettre à 0 pour ne pas utiliser de cache du tout)

----------

## _droop_

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Après avoir lu un article sur Slashdot et ses commentaires, ça m'a rappellé ce thread et je me demande en fait si bazouu n'est pas victime de la fuite mémoire "officielle": c'est à dire que si t'es du genre à ouvrir plein de tabs en même temps, ça prend plein de mémoire pour des raisons de cache, et elle n'est pas toujours libérée pour des raisons techniques (liées au C/C++). Et la solution à ce problème c'est apparement de régler browser.sessionhistory.max_total_viewers (la mettre à 0 pour ne pas utiliser de cache du tout)

 

Ou alors forcer une valeur plus basse que celle calculée par défaut : http://kb.mozillazine.org/Browser.sessionhistory.max_total_viewers

----------

